# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Amerika'yı kim yönetiyor?

## bozok

*Amerika’yı kim yönetiyor?*



*Kudretinizin güçlü çıkar gruplarına hizmet etmekle sınırlı olduğunu görmek için Birleşik Devletler başkanı olarak seçilmek nasıl bir şeydir?*

Hakim sınıflar adına iyi iş çıkardığında kazançlı kurumsal makam edinebilir, fahiş konuşma ücretleri ve karlı kitap sözleşmeleri imzalayabilir. şayet bu başkan Clinton ve Obama gibi genç ise hayat şaaşalı bir dinlence olacaktır.

Birilerinin özel çıkarlarına karşı gelmek bir şey kazandırmıyor ve başarılı olamıyor. üzel çıkarın kamusal çıkar üzerindeki üstünlüğü 30 Nisan’da bir kez daha ispatlandı. Demokratların 1.7 milyon ipotek icrasını durdurmak ve ev sahiplerinin ipotekleri yeniden görüşmelerine izin vermek sÃ»retiyle 300 milyar dolarlık net değeri (home equity) korumak için hazırladıkları yasa tasarısı, Demokratların 60 oyuna rağmen Senato’da reddedildi. Bankesterler 51′e 45 mağlup ettiler. 

Doymak bilmez açgözlülükleri ve su katılmamış sorumsuzlukları yüzünden Amerikalıların emeklilik tasarruflarının yarısını süpürenler, ekonomiyi çökertenler ve ABD dolarının rezerv para statüsünü tehdit edenler yine bu aynı finans çetesi. Daha beter bir şöhrete sahip çıkar grubu tahayyül etmesi pek güçtür. Ancak “halkın temsilcilerinin” çoğunluğu, iki paralık bankesterlerin talimatına göre oy kullandı.

Kamunun yüzlerce milyar doları bankesterleri kurtarmak için harcandı fakat bazı Demokratlar ev sahiplerini bir miktar parayla kurtarmaya çalıştıklarında ABD Senatosu bankalardan yana tavır aldı. Senato’nun mottosu şu: “Yüz milyarlarca dolar bankesterlere, ev sahiplerine 10 cent bile yok.”

Demokrat Senatör Dick Durbin, seçmenlerin bankesterler tarafından mağlub edildiğini kabul etti. “Samimi söylemek gerekirse bu yer, bankaların malı” dedi.

Nedenini anlaması zor değil. Ev sahipleri için hazırlanan tasarıyı boşa çıkaran Senatörler şunlar: Jon Tester, Max Baucus, Blanche Lincoln, Ben Nelson, Many Landrieu, Tim Johnson ve Arlan Specter. Haberlere göre bankesterler Tester’in kampanya fonuna yarım milyon dolar akıttılar. Baucus 3.5 milyon; Nelson 1.4 milyon; Landrieu 2 milyon; Johnson 2.5 milyon; Specter ise 4.5 milyon dolarlık yardım almıştı.

Ev sahipleri veya sağlık hizmetleri için üç kuruş para bulamayan aynı Kongre, askeri/güvenlik kompleksi için yüz milyarlarca dolar buluyor. Senato, Amerikalıların ipotekli evlerini kurtarmayı reddettikten bir hafta sonra, Obama’nın “değişim” yönetimi Kongre’den neoconların Irak savaşı için ilave 61 milyar dolar, yine neoconların Afganistan savaşı için 65 milyar dolar istedi. Kongre “evet yapabiliriz” diyerek bu talebi selamladı.

Bu yılın 533.7 milyar dolarlık savunma harcamasına 126 milyar dolar daha ilave edildi. 660 milyar dolarlık – muhtemelen düşük gösteriliyor – savunma harcaması, dünyanın ikinci büyük gücü üin’in askeri harcamalarından on kat daha büyük.

“Dünya’nın tek süpergücünün” Irak ve Afganistan gibi ülkeler tarafından tehdit ediliyor olması nasıl mümkün olabilir? Eğer ki işgalcilere karşı gerilla kabiliyetinden başka bir askeri kapasitesi olmayan ülkeler tarafından tehdit edilebiliyorsa bu durumda ABD nasıl süpergüç olabilir?

“Bu savaşlar” aldatmacadır, Amerikan silah sanayini zenginleştirmek ve “güvenlik kuvvetlerinin” Amerikan vatandaşları üzerinde polis gücüne sahip olması için tasarlanmıştır.

Amerikalıların evlerini kurtarmak için üç kuruş para yok ama müslüman kadınları ve çocukları öldürmek, milyonlarca insanı mülteci durumuna düşürmek için yüz milyarlarca dolar var – ki mülteci durumuna düşen o insanların birçoğu ya isyancılara katılacak ya da bir sonraki göçmen dalgasıyla Amerikaya yönelecek.

Amerikan yönetiminin işleyişi böyle. Ve sanıyor ki kendisi “tepedeki şehir, dünya üzerindeki kandildir.”

Amerikalılar Obama’yı seçtiler çünkü Bush’un faşistlerinin gereksiz, Amerika’nın şöhretini ve mali gücünü tahrib eden, hiçbir kamu çıkarına hizmet etmeyen mücrim savaşlarını sona erdireceğini söylemişti. Ancak Beyaz Saraya yerleştikten sonra kendisini askeri/güvenlik kompleksi tarafından idare edilirken buldu. Savaş sona erdirilmedi, artık makbul görülmeyen Irak’tan daha makbul olan Afganistana nakledildi. Bu arada Obama, Pakistan’ın egemenliğini ihlal ederek Pakistan’daki hedeflere saldırmaya devam ediyor. Askeri/güvenlik kompleksinin Irak’ta süren tek bir savaş yerine daha zor şartlar altında sürdürülen iki savaşı var artık.

Onlarca yıl süren savaşların sonucunda kolay yoldan terfiyi gören Amerikalı komutanlar “Amerikan güvenliğine tehdit teşkil eden Talibana” cevap verdiler. “Onlar buraya gelmeden evvel biz gidip onları orada öldürelim” diyorlar. Amerikan yönetimindeki hiçkimse veya onun yüksek ücretli ajanlarının hiçbiri çıkıp da Afganistana odaklı Talibanın Amerika’ya nasıl gelebileceğini açıklamıyor. 

Amerikan kamuoyunun askeri/güvenlik kompleksinin zenginleşmesine destek vermesi için bu abartılı korku yeterli geliyor ve tabi bu esnada ABD nüfusunun emeklilik umudunu mahveden bankesterler Amerikalıların evlerine el koyuyor… 

Pentagon bütçe belgelerine göre Afganistan savaşının maliyeti, gelecek yıla kadar Irak savaşının maliyetini aşacak. Harvard’ın bütçe uzmanı, Nobel ödüllü bir ekonomistine göre Irak savaşı, Amerikan vergi mükelleflerine 3 trilyon dolara patladı yani 3.000 milyar dolar cepten çıktı ve gelecekteki borç çoktan tahakkuk etti (gazilere yapılacak harcamalar vb şekillerde).

şayet Pentagon haklıysa, o halde ABD hükümeti iki savaş için gelecek yıla kadar 6 trilyon dolar harcayacak demektir ki bu savaşların tek gayesi silah imalatçılarını ve “güvenlik” bürokrasisini zenginleştirmek.

Beşeri ve sosyal maliyeti ise hazin; Amerikan bombalarının kasıp kavurdukları öyle sadece Iraklılar, Afganlar ve Pakistanlılar değil. Dahr Jamail’in bildirdiğine göre ABD ordusundaki psikyatristler, muharebe alanına üçüncü kez sevk edilen askerlerin yüzde 30′nun ruhi çöküntü yaşadıklarını tespit etmişler. Amerikan nesilleri boyunca devam edecek maliyetler arasında intihar, işsizlik, boşanma, uyuşturucu ve alkol bağımlılığı, evsizlik ve hapsedilme de var.

Obama yönetimi Afganistan denilen “ölüm çölünde” dev bir askeri üs inşa ediyor. Niçin? Afganistan iç politikasıyla Amerikanın ne işi var?

Silah sanayini zenginleştirmekten başka bir işe yaramayan bu kaynak israfı da nedir böyle?

üin ve bir yere kadar da Hindistan, yükselen güçler. Rusya, yeryüzündeki en büyük ülke, Amerika’nınki kadar korkutucu bir nükleer cephaneliği de var. Bankesterlerin savaşlarından ve yine bankesterleri kurtarmaktan doğan bütçe açıkları, ABD dolarının rezerv para statüsünü - ki Amerikan gücünün varıp dayandığı en önemli kaynaktır – baltalıyor. 

Güvenliğiyle ilgisi olmayan ve bilakis güvenliğini tehdit eden, kudretini yiyip bitiren savaşları niçin yapyor Amerika?

Cevap: Askeri/güvenlik lobisi, haydut finansçılar ve AIPAC hakimiyeti yüzünden. Amerikan halkının canı cehenneme.

*Paul Craig Roberts*


http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/112-amerikayi-kim-yonetiyor/

----------

